# Why I will not be growing in my backyard anytime soon.



## Heather (Sep 25, 2006)

This lovely creature is munching on my overgrown yard this morning. A good 3" long.
I am glad I didn't step on it. Ew.


----------



## Marco (Sep 25, 2006)

no picture


----------



## aquacorps (Sep 25, 2006)

Heather, Pour some salt on it. that will get rid of her.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 25, 2006)

dude...ain't got no photo....
at least, not yet.


----------



## Heather (Sep 25, 2006)

Hrmmm, sounds like some of us are able to view it....

Let's try again.
http://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0573bc6.jpg


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 25, 2006)

grow-dy...
it may be a sloooow sliptalk/imageshack thing...


----------



## adiaphane (Sep 25, 2006)

That is disgusting. I HATE snails and slugs. They give me the shivers.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 25, 2006)

i scream like a little girl every time i accidentally touch one (i never touch one on purpose...). don't tell anyone, though, please....


----------



## Heather (Sep 25, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> i scream like a little girl every time i accidentally touch one (i never touch one on purpose...). don't tell anyone, though, please....



Your secret's out! 
 

The other night I was grilling back there and put the cover down on the grill and there was a small slug on the handle, which I didn't see, and ewwwww! I hate that feeling!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 25, 2006)

your slugs are prettier than mine...


----------



## bwester (Sep 25, 2006)

Thats nothing compared to the armadillo ravaging my backyard.


----------



## Heather (Sep 25, 2006)

bwester said:


> Thats nothing compared to the armadillo ravaging my backyard.



Where are the photos!!?!?


----------



## TADD (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah, but armadilla tastes good!


----------



## bwester (Sep 25, 2006)

I've been stalking that evil armored beast for a week now!! I've sat on my porch with my SKS assault rifle night after night and nothing but holes the next day. I'm installing my night scope tomorrow. I'll get him.


----------



## Heather (Sep 25, 2006)

bwester said:


> I've sat on my porch with my SKS assault rifle night after night and nothing but holes the next day...



Hey, you should be sitting on the porch with the camera! Geesh!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 25, 2006)

Get some iron phosphate bait (sold as Sluggo or Escar-Go). The stuff works wonders on slugs, better than metaldehyde, and completely safe...you can even use it on veggies. Personally, when I've been truly motivated for revenge (and believe me, what's worse than the damage to your plants it stepping on them in bare feet...something I've done too many times...) I've gone out at night with a flashlight and bamboo skewer...I spear as many as I find, then stick the skewer in the ground in a place where I know they will get full sun come daytime...cruel? Yes......do I care?..........................? Revenge is sweet! Take care, Eric


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 25, 2006)

I stepped on one the other day and I wasn't wearing shoes at the time


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2006)

Ron, I bet that was fun. You should leave the slugs alone as they will eat everything, i.e. living lawn maintenance...Only sadists use salt! Hehehe. E.


----------



## slippertalker (Sep 26, 2006)

Sluggo is a good idea.....but when I know the slugs are in the greenhouse and see where they have been, I go out there at night with a flashlight and my spray bottle of rubbing alcohol. It kills on contact, and you get the satisfaction of watching them squirm.


----------



## bwester (Sep 26, 2006)

I personally recommend a 50/50 mix of concentrated hydrochloric acid and nitric acid. :evil:


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2006)

I can't think of any ways to promote fire flies, but fireflies (and a few related beetle species) lay their eggs on slugs, and their larvae feast on them.:evil: 

That's probably a slower nastier way to die than salt or beer.


----------

